# The Bikini Girls



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Anybody see the bikini girls at the Packers game last night? I believe after they showed a shot of these girls in bikini's at the game it was Troy Aikman that said he "felt like a sissy "after seeing them with so little on. It was funny how he said it.:lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that too. They must have been a bit cold. Would have liked to have been sitting next to them in case they needed someone to cuddle up to.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

They must of had a little Jim Beam to warm them up
At the Lions game


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

wow! :eek2: 

do we have any other shots?? maybe from the front??


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That was the only good thing about that game--well, other than the Packers losing, of course.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> wow! :eek2:
> 
> do we have any other shots?? maybe from the front??


I did post two, for some reason the second one is not showing up. It did when I first posted
http://www.green-bay-packer.com/wp-content/packer_bikini_girls_4.jpg


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

At my house, the bikini girls were the only time we used the DVR - _"Hey, back that up!"_

Darth, I'm glad you enjoyed the Packer defeat. The Bears did have a good season against the Packers. Congratulations. Too bad the Bears were 5-9 against the rest of the NFL. And how were your games in January? Oh, that's right, the Bears didn't play in January. :nono2:

Just like last year was a good year to be a Bears fan, this year was a good year to root for the Packers.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

FYI, I'm a Steelers fan first, and we did play in January. And we still have more Super Bowl victories than do those Packers. 

BTW, the Bears *did* beat the Packers this season. Twice.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> They must of had a little Jim Beam to warm them up
> At the Lions game


Those were some nice looking frozen tundras.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Where is Tom? He is the Packers fan around here. We need his insight and wisdom on this topic.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> FYI, I'm a Steelers fan first, and we did play in January. And we still have more Super Bowl victories than do those Packers.


*1920-1932 End of Season Championships* 
Green Bay Packers 3
Steelers	0

*NFL Championships 1933-1969* 
Green Bay Packers 8
Steelers	0

*Super Bowl Wins* 
Green Bay Packers 3
Steelers	5

*Total Professional Football Championships* 
Green Bay Packers 14
Steelers	5

There's a reason they call Green Bay "Title Town"! :icon_hroc


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I repeat: Pittsburgh has more Super Bowl championships than the Green Bay packers do.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I repeat: Pittsburgh has more Super Bowl championships than the Green Bay packers do.


That is sort of a semantic argument though, when you consider that the Green Bay Packers won NFL championships before the NFL championship game was the Super Bowl. There was no Super Bowl before the AFC/NFC merger... so no one won any "Super Bowl" games prior to that... but there were championship games.

It would be like saying LSU has the most BCS championships in college football... which is true, because the BCS hasn't been around that long... but LSU does not, in fact, have the most division I college football championships, since that title existed in another form prior to the inception of the BCS.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Except that the composition of D-I wasn't like the composition of pro football before the Super Bowl. A faulty analogy.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

:backtotop


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Except that the composition of D-I wasn't like the composition of pro football before the Super Bowl. A faulty analogy.


Yeah, but if you start making those comparisons then you have to also take into account the various rules changes in the different eras.. in which case you can't say a Super Bowl win this year counts the same as a Super Bowl win from the 1970s because the game is a lot different.

Oh, and you can't count all games as equal, since some teams play indoors and other teams play outdoors... and some are on grass, some are on artificial turf... and a win in a rainstorm doesn't count the same as a win on a clear day... and so forth.

Every analogy is faulty if you take everything into account... but I don't see how you can draw a line in the sand and say that a NFL championship the year before the AFC/NFC merger counts less than a Super Bowl win a couple of years later.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The game is fundamentally the same. Keep grasping for those straws.



> but I don't see how you can draw a line in the sand and say that a NFL championship the year before the AFC/NFC merger counts less than a Super Bowl win a couple of years later.


Because they were two different leagues. It wasn't analogous to the National and American Leagues of MLB; rather, they were two independent leagues, one of which wasn't even considered the official professional football league.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> The game is fundamentally the same. Keep grasping for those straws.
> 
> Because they were two different leagues. It wasn't analogous to the National and American Leagues of MLB; rather, they were two independent leagues, one of which wasn't even considered the official professional football league.


I don't understand what you are saying.

You are saying that NFL championships prior to the Super Bowl do not count? Why not?

What about expansion teams? Lots of teams that exist now have not been around the entire history of the NFL... so maybe Super Bowls prior to when the last expansion team was added shouldn't count either?

I'm just not sure where you are coming from... and why the NFL championship prior to the Super Bowl doesn't count. The NFL championship game was the championship game of the NFL before the Super Bowl. The Super Bowl only came about because of the AFC and NFC merger and the need to extend the playoffs to include teams from both conferences after the merger.

That would be like saying league titles don't count prior to the recent realignment from 3 divisions per conference to 4... during the last expansion when they realigned the divisions, that changed the landscape too... so maybe a division title doesn't count anymore either?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You're comparing apples and oranges. You alluded to the days when the NFL wasn't the NFL as it is today. You can't bring into the equation championships until the NFL as it is today was born.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> :backtotop


Very hot frozen tundras...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Tom is still a very proud Titletown fan; the Packers have won more NFL Titles (no matter what name you choose) than any other team that is or was in the league. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But they won't be winning Super Bowl XLII.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Alas, no. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> But they won't be winning Super Bowl XLII.


And neither will the Steelers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> You're comparing apples and oranges. You alluded to the days when the NFL wasn't the NFL as it is today. You can't bring into the equation championships until the NFL as it is today was born.


Your key phrase seems to be "the NFL as it is today"... but where do you draw that line?

There have been numerous expansions since the AFC/NFC merger... so maybe no Super Bowls should count until the last few years (since the realignment and addition of the Texans)? I mean, that is when "the NFL as it is today" was born, right?

Tampa Bay has won a Super Bowl in recent years... their only one... but the team was an expansion team at one point (i.e. not part of either the NFC or AFC at the time of merger)... so how does that count?

Or... how about none of the seasons count before there were 16 regular season games? Surely those 12-14 game regular seasons do not represent the "NFL as it is today" so those championships shouldn't count because teams didn't play the same number of game.

It's a slippery slope when you start saying a championship isn't a championship because the league was not the same as it is today.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Because they were two different leagues. It wasn't analogous to the National and American Leagues of MLB; rather, they were two independent leagues, one of which wasn't even considered the official professional football league.


If that's the case, why did the NFL celebreate it's 75th season in 1995?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Because they were two different leagues. It wasn't analogous to the National and American Leagues of MLB; rather, they were two independent leagues, one of which wasn't even considered the official professional football league.


Incidentally... weren't the Steelers part of the AFC, the "not even considered the official professional football league"? So if one wanted to go down the path of what "national championship" should count... seems to me the Packers, as part of the NFC, would have a greater claim to "counting" than would the Steelers.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

machavez00 said:


>


Looking at that photo, it doesn't appear to be near 0 degrees F.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I found that here at some guy's Green Bay Packers blog: http://www.green-bay-packer.com/ He has more photos there. But since you were talking about tundra...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

machavez00 said:


>


More frozen tundras!!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> I found that here at some guy's Green Bay Packers blog: http://www.green-bay-packer.com/ He has more photos there. But since you were talking about tundra...


Family chat FTA Michael I had to call em something. :lol:


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Looking at that photo, it doesn't appear to be near 0 degrees F.


google DIMR covers for high beams

:eek2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Incidentally... weren't the Steelers part of the AFC, the "not even considered the official professional football league"? So if one wanted to go down the path of what "national championship" should count... seems to me the Packers, as part of the NFC, would have a greater claim to "counting" than would the Steelers.


Nice try. Thanks for playing and losing. Again.

The Steelers have won 5 Super Bowls. The Packers have not. Incidentally, all Super Bowls have occurred in the NFL, which is comprised of both the AFC and NFC.

Once again your analogy was faulty and poor. *Yawn*


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Nice try. Thanks for playing and losing. Again.
> 
> The Steelers have won 5 Super Bowls. The Packers have not. Incidentally, all Super Bowls have occurred in the NFL, which is comprised of both the AFC and NFC.
> 
> Once again your analogy was faulty and poor. *Yawn*


I notice you completely ignored my other points.

You count only Super Bowls as national championships for the NFL, even though the NFL is much older than the Super Bowl. Apparently there were no football champions prior to that? So, um, what was going on those years?

If you want to compare Super Bowl wins... then you are correct. Steelers have more. If you want to compare championships, then you have to count the entire history of the NFL. I know for a fact that the NFL counts them. They do differentiate and talk about the "modern era"... but the fact still remains that the Steelers do not have more NFL championships.. just more Super Bowls.

I'm not even slamming the Steelers... but you seem to be throwing away the history of the NFL from every year prior to the Super Bowl as if that is suddenly when the NFL sprang into being.

That makes no sense to me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I notice you completely ignored my other points.
> 
> You count only Super Bowls as national championships for the NFL


No I don't. You simply assumed I do. I said nothing more than the Steelers have won more Super Bowls than the Packers have.



> If you want to compare Super Bowl wins... then you are correct.


 Of course I am.



> Steelers have more.


I've said that more than once.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> No I don't. You simply assumed I do. I said nothing more than the Steelers have won more Super Bowls than the Packers have.
> 
> Of course I am.
> 
> I've said that more than once.


So then why were you arguing with the guy who said Green Bay was "title town"?

If you are only arguing semantics, then this has been rather pointless, no?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I never argued with him about Green Bay being labeled as "Title Town." I simply stated a fact, then you jumped in with all kinds of faulty analogies. You should know better than to argue with a Sith.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I never argued with him about Green Bay being labeled as "Title Town." I simply stated a fact, then you jumped in with all kinds of faulty analogies. You should know better than to argue with a Sith.


But you aren't Sith anymore... You nuked the Emperor and turned back to the light!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Incidentally... weren't the Steelers part of the AFC, the "not even considered the official professional football league"? So if one wanted to go down the path of what "national championship" should count... seems to me the Packers, as part of the NFC, would have a greater claim to "counting" than would the Steelers.


The Browns, Steelers, and the Colts were moved to the AFC to join the former AFL teams after the merger. Prior to that they were part of the pre-merger NFL
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nfl#History
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFL-NFL_merger#The_merger_agreement


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

vankai said:


> google DIMR covers for high beams
> 
> :eek2:


This should be banned.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

HDMe said:


> But you aren't Sith anymore... You nuked the Emperor and turned back to the light!


Once a Sith, always a Sith.

Remember, too, that there are these things called clones, which is why the Emperror lives.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> The Browns, Steelers, and the Colts were moved to the AFC to join the former AFL teams after the merger. Prior to that they were part of the pre-merger NFL
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nfl#History
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AFL-NFL_merger#The_merger_agreement


Now that certainly adds a twist to things... which means the Steelers were part of the same NFL as the Packers before the Super Bowl... which means claiming only Super Bowl victories majority over the Packers is a moral victory, since the Packers had more NFL championships... and the Steelers were part of the league then.

I honestly was not aware of that much shifting. I knew the Colts had moved over to the AFC side after the merger, but was not aware that the Browns and Steelers did as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Once a Sith, always a Sith.
> 
> Remember, too, that there are these things called clones, which is why the Emperror lives.


As an aside... your avatar kind of looks like a class picture... was this from when you graduated the Dark Side Academy?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That was on the deck of the second Death Star.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't get the thought of frostbite out of my mind.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> That was on the deck of the second Death Star.


On that subject... I'm hoping you guys learned not to waste the money on a 3rd Death Star. By the time you get them almost finished the rebels have had plenty of time to find the thing, determine its weakness, and have lots of soap-opera drama, before blowing it away in short order.

Maybe more training for the stormtroopers would be a better strategy?

And back on topic... I'm actually kind of amazed that the Bikini Girls are the only ones of their kind making news. Crazy as it seems to be out in the cold like that, I'm surprised there aren't more doing that sort of thing. Lots of crazy fans.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> I can't get the thought of frostbite out of my mind.


That right there is funny I don't care who you are.:lol:


----------

